# tentakel-tutorial



## tina (18. Januar 2002)

hi,

bei den tutorials steht das tentakel-tutorial. das bild sieht ja echt super aus.
ich hab' das jetzt gemacht, es funktioniert, und ist gar nicht so schlecht.
aber wie hat der verfasser das so schön hinbekommen, dass die tentakeln wenn sie übereinandergreifen so wie durchsichtig sind??
das sieht einfach super aus.
ich möchte die tentakeln am schluß blau färben und die stelle, wo sie übereinandergreifen bleibt dann immer weiß, dass sieht dumm aus.

danke mal im voraus für antworten,
tina


----------



## foxx21 (18. Januar 2002)

hy,

also ich hab mir das tut jetzt nicht angeschaut aber ich denke mit ebenen transparenz geht's oder er hat das mit dem glasrohr gekreuzt ;-) naja hier gibts auch sowas, 

noch fragen ?

 

cya

foxx21

//edit hier is das glasrohr tut,


----------



## tina (18. Januar 2002)

wow, so schnell bekommt man hier antwort, dass ist ja echt superlieb.
ich probier' das andere tentakel-tut mal aus, und wenn ich probs hab, dann meld' ich mich wieder.

danke, tina

;-)


----------



## nanda (18. Januar 2002)

hi tina,

durchsichtige tentakel? so hier vielleicht.


----------

